

Selfies push more toward plastic surgery - mathattack
http://www.journalscene.com/article/20140404/SJ01/140409814/1059/selfies-push-more-toward-plastic-surgery

======
enayetn
Interesting how Dove takes the opposing view:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFkm1Hg4dTI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFkm1Hg4dTI)

Makes me wonder what the net effect of selfies/social media has been on our
collective self-consciousness.

